# Lake Martin advice



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

I am taking my kids to Lake Martin this weekend. We have never been and need some help. I will have access to a pontoon boat and we are staying near Harbor Pointe marina. Any advice on fish, fishing tips and locations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Dave


----------



## hotshot (Jun 5, 2009)

fisrt off, if you are going to be traveling any distance away from your dock and dont know martin that well, get you a map at very least. i have been on martin alot and you can get lost really easy. You can always find your way back but it is so big, depending on how long it takes you to find your way back, gas can become an issue. Aside from that, if you want to have some real fun fishing, go ahead and hire you a guide and do a full day of striper/hybrid fishing. Crappie under dock lights are pretty easy to find at night up there but striper fishing is where its at on lake martin. The problem you have is that you prolly dont have good enuf electronics nor the time to find them. A good guide on martin wont cost anything near what a gulf trip would cost you but your kids will have a ball. when i take my 10 y/o son striper fishing, he usually has to quit at some point just from being exausted from fighting them things.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

i have not fished martin, but been there several times, awsome lake, deep, clear, clean!


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

A map is a must... found out the hard way. But its is fun fishing for sure.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Water is very clear. Use baits similar to hatch or really fast lures.

NJD


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

NJD is right. You can see SEVERAL feet deep most of the time so light line and carolina rig finesse worms generally work well in the right locations for bass. Watermelon, green pumpkin, or cotton candy colors have worked well for me in the past. 

Due to all the boat traffic this time of year, I would focus on the crappie at night around the docks with the kids. 

Also, X2 on the striper guide.


----------

